
Ask HN: Stay or look for a new job if I am a dev in travel industry? - rohith2506
I have been working a software developer in one of the largest online travel companies. 
I love my work and we work on the project which is critical to business. With all the Coronavirus pandemic around, travel industry is completely down and I am not sure how much time it will take to recover. 
Unlike Airbnb, our company have some strong financials and healthy balance sheet which can last for atleast two years but promotions and bonus will be effected in near time.
So, shall I look out for a new job in a different industry or I have to wait a bit more?
======
noizejoy
There are many factors going into such a decision - as a result nobody here
can give you a qualified answer without much more detailed info about your
life situation, priorities and dreams as well as more specifics about how
layoffs likely would be handled by your employer (e.g. generous severance or
not?), the larger market for your skills for your industry where you currently
live (or would like to live), and many more factors.

On the other hand you could use this occasion to sharpen your situation
analysis and decision making skills. For example, put together a decision
matrix and fill in the factors you already know, and do some of your own
research into the factors that matter in situations like this. - Learning how
to do that for your own life decisions will become a valuable life-long skill.

[0] I'm obviously and admittedly presumptive that you're not very experienced
in such a decision methodology yet, because I'm assuming that otherwise you'd
probably do that rather than ask a bunch of strangers on the Interwebs. :-)

[1] I was in a high level comparable situation to yours some years ago
(industry specific downturn), and ended up using that moment to do a formal
analysis and decision making process for myself. Looking back at it, that was
one of the best life skills pickups for me and has paid back often in personal
and work situations since then.

------
anigbrowl
Yes, make plans to transition.

